# Burberry watches?



## rhp10

I really like the design of a few Burberry watches. Anyone have experience or opinions on these watches?:thanks


----------



## Watchbreath

Quality is ok for their pricepoint.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

They have good looking watches and materials Now this watches are made for the swiss division of Fossil... read here:

http://www.ehow.com/about_5187795_burberry-watches_.html


----------



## dualtime

Good info.


----------



## rhp10

does anyone know or have experience with burberry watches sold on ebay? they seem like such a good deal compared to other places and all claim to be original, but I'm kinda skeptical about the ebay ones.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well my friend hard to say that the only recommendation can i do alway pay with paypal so if you find something wrong when you received the watch you are covered and also check the seller feedback.


----------



## NightScar

I have 2 Burberry watches and I love them both. They look great and so far quality isn't too bad. Both are quartz and for the price I paid, I was satisfied with them. Buy them for the looks and design for sure.


----------



## rhp10

nelsondevicenci said:


> Well my friend hard to say that the only recommendation can i do alway pay with paypal so if you find something wrong when you received the watch you are covered and also check the seller feedback.


thanks.. anyone know a website I can go to and see all the models of watches burberry offers?


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH

I don't have a Burberry but I like the looks of most of them, They are Swiss made and owned by Fossil along with Zodiac


----------



## NightScar

rhp10 said:


> thanks.. anyone know a website I can go to and see all the models of watches burberry offers?


 Nordstrom.com and Burberry.com has a decent collection of Burberry watches. Saks.com and NeimanMarcus.com also has some Burberry watches.


----------



## anteromega

Macys.com has a collection


----------



## SynMike

I had a couple of them. Reasonably priced for a Swiss Made. I think all models are Quartz. I think the look of some models is really nice, overall build quality pretty good. Not a great deal, not a great watch, but nice. It's a fashion watch; You would buy one for the look/style and get reasonable quality to back it up.


----------



## quid

look for fossil outlet stores.


----------



## Beau8

Couldn't comprehend how an upscale clothier allow their name to be used on watches sold at Fossil stores~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Zarith

Beau8 said:


> Couldn't comprehend how an upscale clothier allow their name to be used on watches sold at Fossil stores~Cheers! ;-)


Blurberry watches are made by Fossil.


----------



## NightScar

Yup, so are Armani, Michael Kors, Diesel and Marc Jacobs watches. Fashion companies just source out their different items all the time. Same with shades, most of these fashion brands source it out and shades from Burberry, Chanel, D&G, Ferragamo, Tiffanys and Prada are all made by Luxottica.


----------



## Spottailkid

I have the Burberry commemorative South Pole Expedition watch with chronograph in color: gray, blue, and yellow. Also, it has a metal band with a neat push button release clasp. Regardless of who makes it for them it is a cool watch and I get more compliments on it then my Rolex.


----------

